# Transfer Express Video Demonstrates Effective Name And Numbering Technique



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new video shows how fast and easy it is to align player names and numbers on custom sports apparel with Perfect Pairing from Transfer Express. You’ll learn how to create a complete full-back design with name and number screen printed plastisol transfers in three simple steps using Express Names™ and Easy Prints™ Numbers. 

Perfect Pairing starts with a look at font, style, and one- and two-color options for player names and numbers. Then the demo shows how to preheat the garment, align numbers at the top edge, and apply the design in a single pressing. 

See the many options of this cost-efficient approach that’s used by professional organizations on replica jerseys. View the video at Achieving Perfect Name & Number Alignment on Jerseys | Transfer Express.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

